# Favorite Beer?



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 17, 2004)

So you pull up a seat at the local pub and order a beer. What does the bartender bring you? 

 Or, perhaps, you are having a party this weekend and you decide to stop by the "beer store" and pick up something. What do your friends find in the fridge when they arrive? 

Or, what sort of beer do you find remarkably appealing and/or unusual? 

 For me, I don't drink much any more, maybe just a few beers a year. In the summer, when the weather is hot I prefer a light pilsner like Rolling Rock or Becks. But in the wintertime, when the weather is cooler, I prefer a heavy, dark beer like Guinness or Sam Smith’s Oatmeal Stout. 

 However, my all time unusual/appealing beer has to be Makeson's Triple Stout. If you haven’t tried it, here is a review of it, better detailed than I can give:


> The aroma is tarry, burnt-curranty and coffeeish, most closely resembling sweetened Turkish-style coffee, with some hints of vanilla and strawberry. The palate is very full, a little like dandelion and burdock soft drinks, and also has that Turkish coffee quality; there's some raspberryish fruit, and a definite milky texture and flavour with a sharp creaminess reminiscent of powdered milk or milk gums. The overall sweetness is well-lifted by a burst of bitter chocolate and hop bitterness on the swallow, and the beer finishes with tangy, fruity hints. Admittedly it will not be to everyone's taste, but if, like me, you have a fascination for dark sweetish beers, especially those that manage to pack a lot of complex flavour into a low gravity, but you've not yet been tempted to crack open a bottle of this one, you may be very pleasantly surprised.




 What he said.   

There are also some fair micro-breweries around here. Boscos and Blackstone, both in Nashville, have some good beer.  

 So what sort of beer do you perfer?


----------



## Qlippoth (Aug 17, 2004)

Tremont Ale (lovely English-style pale ale) and its bitter cousin, Tremont IPA.

I don't even need to order--it's waiting for me before I can pull up a barstool.

(Otherwise, it's Stone IPA).


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 17, 2004)

I generally subscribe to the 'if I can see through it, it's not beer' philosophy.  Guiness is of course the pinnacle of the brewer's art.

I'll also drink Negro Modelo, Old Speckled Hen, and I love Caledonian Amber, which is impossibly hard to find in my area, but I can get Bellhaven which is almost as good.

I'm blessed to live a few minutes from the Brickskeller in D.C., which features a several-hundred item beer and whiskey menu, so I get to try lots of unusual stuff when the mood hits.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 17, 2004)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I'm blessed to live a few minutes from the Brickskeller in D.C., which features a several-hundred item beer and whiskey menu, so I get to try lots of unusual stuff when the mood hits.




pull my mug down from off the wall and have one on me when next you are there.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 17, 2004)

Im becomming a huge fan of German Weisse Beers.  Whitish in colour, sediment, rich hints of citrus, corriander etc.  The German brands I really like are Hacker Pschorr and Schneider Weisse.  Hoegaarden is a good Dutch Weisse and here in Canada, there is a good Quebec Brewery that makes a really good Weisse - Blanch de Chambly.  They also make a beer called Maudite which is pretty darn good as well!

Cheers,


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 17, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> pull my mug down from off the wall and have one on me when next you are there.




Um...I've heard about where you work.  I don't know that I want to drink out of your mug.  Although, if the alcohol content is high enough, it would probably kill anything still hanging around....  

This discussions has reminded me I have a gift certificate for the place that I haven't used yet.  Might be a good day to leave work early.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 17, 2004)

If I'm having a beer with dinner at a restaurant, it'll be Budweiser or Bud Light. Did I mention that I am part owner of an Anheuser-Busch distributorship in North Carolina (where over three out of every five beers consumed is an A-B product)? 

   In my fridge at home I have Redhook Sunrye. Since A-B owns 25% of Redhook (Redhook brews it, A-B distributes it), it doesn't make me feel guilty. Otherwise it's Redhook IPA, Kirin Ichiban (brewed by A-B here in the States), A-B World Select (reminds me of Carlsberg, which A-B used to distribute), or a Widmer Hefe-Weizen (did I mention that A-B also owns a chunk of Widmer Bros. as well?). On the east coast, Widmer is contract brewed by Redhook...go figure.


----------



## BecketVelar (Aug 17, 2004)

The beer of choice around my parts is Labatt Blue....That would be the most common as I tend to be snobbish and avoid American beers like the plague. Some microbrews are quite tasty however and I had a lovely scottish ale at the Waterstreet Brewery in Milwaukee whilst at Gamefest. 

All around favorite beer would be a Guiness however.

B


----------



## jinx crossbow (Aug 17, 2004)

The favored beer of most gamers I know is "Tannenzaepfle" from Rothaus

http://www.rothaus.de/html/02biere/biere/022_tannenzaepfle.htm

It tastes more like a elven beer than a dwarven one


----------



## Sado (Aug 17, 2004)

Everyone here says German beers are the best, but I found that I really prefer English beer. John Courage is my favorite. Also like Newcastle and Old Peculiar.  There's also a great beer from Australia called Boag's, or at least there used to be. Haven't seen it here in years.

Of course I usually end up drinking Miler Lite or some other domestic, mostly due to price.

If I am ordering one in a restaurant, I go for one of the better imports. If I'm buying a six-pack for the house, it's bud or miller.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 17, 2004)

My favorite beer would have to be Guinness. 

 But if you open the fridge, you'll probably find a bunch of Corona, as that's what my friend Matt drinks, and he's usually the one drinking beer at my house (heck, he buys most of the beer that ends up in my fridge, so who am I to complain?). 

 I tend to try lots of different beers when I'm out, but don't drink a lot at home. One reason is that both my wife and I both suffer from migraine headaches (hers are much worse than mine), so drinking beer isn't high on our list of priorities. But that doesn't stop me from having one or two when I'm out for dinner or with friends. And for some reason, Guinness doesn't give me a headache unless I drink quite a few. 

 One beer that I really enjoy but pay dearly for with pain later, is Delirium Tremons. With an abv of 9%, that stuff will knock you on your rear really quick!


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 17, 2004)

Sometimes, *nothing* is as good as a Guinness.  Harp is also excellent.  On a hot day, something lighter, like Corona, is what I prefer.  And, I'm thrilled that they are now importing Smithwick's to the States -- if you see it at your local bar, try it!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 17, 2004)

My favorite beer is Alaskan Amber, but I also really like Bud Light (hey, it's cheap..er and it's not too bad fresh from the brewery), Pike Street Pub's Oatmeal Stout, Boulevard Wheat, Bass, Moosehead, Pyramid Wheat, and Michelob (heavy).

I'll try just about anything though.  

Adios,
Kane


----------



## diaglo (Aug 17, 2004)

i like mine when it gives me good head.

Murphy's , Boddington, etc...

but i like them warmer than they do over here in the colonies.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 17, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i like mine when it gives me good head.



Now you're talking.

Wait...  is this beer or women?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 17, 2004)

The best beer in the world is "free".  I'll drink Bud Light if someone else is buying.

If it's my own money, I prefer Arrogant Bastard.  http://www.arrogantbastard.com/


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 17, 2004)

Yuengling Lager, Labatt's Blue, or Molson Canadian.  That's the Gable Big Three Beers.  In order.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 18, 2004)

I like Guinness alright, but it seems that many of my favorites no longer exist.

For example, St. Simon's Brewing Company used to make a stout that was similar to Guinness, only better. But they went out of business.

I also liked Devil Mountain Five Malt Ale, also out of business.

For everyday beers, I'm quite happy with Bass Ale or Sam Adams Lager.

Others I enjoy:
Anchor Steam
Anchor Porter
Sam Adams Triple Boch

And there is a bottle of barleywine in my cellar, brewed two years ago by a friend. The knowledge that I will drink it over the holidays gets me through many a hot day this summer.


----------



## Bregh (Aug 18, 2004)

In terms of funds at hand:

Molson Export, Keith's India Pale Ale, Smithwicks.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 18, 2004)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> If it's my own money, I prefer Arrogant Bastard.  http://www.arrogantbastard.com/



 BG, why am I not surprised?

 I'm not the kind of guy who regularly drinks beer, but when I do I loves me some Newcastle.  Oh baby.  

 Chimay, made by Trappist monks in Belgium, is a superior drink, but you HAVE to drink it from that funny snifter glass they depict on the label or it's just not as good.

 As far as local breweries, I've never turned down an Anchor Steam or a Sierra Nevada.  Sierra Nevada's speical annual run of Winter/Christmas beer is outstanding.

 My uncle's homebrew is really good too.  This year he made a delicious IPA, light on the bitter side.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Aug 18, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Chimay, made by Trappist monks in Belgium, is a superior drink, but you HAVE to drink it from that funny snifter glass they depict on the label or it's just not as good.




Second me for the Chimay.

Saaaaaaaaaaaay, that reminds me that the "Stumbling Monk" beerhouse is just a teeeeeeeeeeeeeny little bit across the street from me. Nothing but Belgian brews. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## SpringPlum (Aug 18, 2004)

I prefer hard ciders like Woodchuck, K, or Hornsby's.  But if beer is all there is, I'll drink Dos Equis.  Tecate is good when the juice of a couple fresh limes is squeezed in.


----------



## Wycen (Aug 18, 2004)

To all those who claim Guiness as their favorite, have you tried Murphy's?

My favorites probably have changed over the years and will probably continue to.  

I loved Henry Weinhard's Ice Ale, but apparently they either don't make it anymore or don't distribute it in California, I don't know which since they don't have an official website.

Bar none I have to say that beer out of the tap is better than can or bottle and I rarely drink any beer out of a can anymore.  Samuel Adams out of the tap is so much better than the bottle it pretty much spoiled my enjoyment of their stuff.

Which brings me to Pyramid Brewery.  I love their stuff, but again going to the bar and ordering a growler is so much better.  Of course, it wasn't my growler so that hasn't happened in several months.

But anyway, I like their Apricot Ale, Curve Ball and Coastline particularly well.  I can't remember if it was the Curve Ball or Coastline, but one of those really rocked.

I also like Redhook ESB, Anchor Steam, Modelo dark and light, Bass and other stuff I can't remember or didn't see listed by others in this thread.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm also fond of Kirin Ichiban. Good stuff.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 18, 2004)

Root

*Barqs* is about the closest you can get to the old *Dad's Rootbeer* around here, and even that's a pale imitation. *A&W* if I want something 'quieter'. *Mug* on sale or if I'm in the mood for a 'mellow' rootbeer.

If I'm in the mood for a 'premium' rootbeer there's *Henry Reinhart*.

*Shasta Rootbeer* OTOH is like making love in a canoe in the middle of a lake. You should all know why.

BTW, I tried Canadian rootbeer once. That's not a drink, it's a damn syrup.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm very fond of Belgian white ales these days.  Also very fond of a good stout or porter- Young's double chocolate stout is great, I'm a guinness lover, etc.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 18, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Now you're talking.
> 
> Wait...  is this beer or women?




i homebrew. so truth be told the one i have at my house is the best.


----------



## Akrasia (Aug 18, 2004)

Gregor said:
			
		

> Im becomming a huge fan of German Weisse Beers.   ... there is a good Quebec Brewery that makes a really good Weisse - Blanch de Chambly.  They also make a beer called Maudite which is pretty darn good as well!
> ,




I love Maudite!  (Damn, wish I was back in the mother country...)

Here is SF, my brews of choice are Pilsner Urquell, Stella Artois, and Boddington's.  The occasional Guinness is nice too.

Hard to find a good German Weisse Beer down here (some micro-brews are OKAY)...

Speak of Asmodeus -- I need another Boddy's right now!


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 18, 2004)

With dark beers (porter/stout) I really love Fullers Porter, but its very hard to get in London, which is odd as they brew it here. Guinness, Murphys, and Mackesons are all nice.

Otherwise its english ales for me usually Deuchars IPA is nice and refreshing in the warm weather or Fullers Waggledance.


----------



## Nasma (Aug 18, 2004)

my favorite's always been cascade, if you haven't tried it, do so.  If it's not available then kill yourself.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 18, 2004)

Huh.  I actually don't like Guinness much at all:  like most cream stouts, it is IMO too bland and flat.  Give me a good porter, though, and we're in business.

My favorite beers are from two local microbreweries.  _Asheville Pizza and Brewing_ has got a sublime India Pale Ale, Shiva IPA, that is the perfect complement to a pizza (and to a bad movie, which you can watch for two bucks in their theater).  And _Jack of the Wood_ has got a Gold Ale that just goes down so smooth.  It's what my wife and I served at our wedding, and was even a big hit with folks who regularly stick to lagers.

If I'm going bottled, my default is Sweetwater Brewing Company's 420 Extra Pale Ale or their IPA.  My wife isn't as fond of IPAs as I am--she thinks they taste too much like perfume--so we switch around which one we get.  It's from a brewery in Atlanta, and is fantastic.

I had no idea that Widmer's is partially owned by Anheiser-Busch; when did that happen?  Their hefeweizen is the beer that introduced me to the joys of malt; before i tried it, I'd never had a beer I liked.  I've still never had a hefeweizen besides theirs that I like much; most hefeweizens, like most Belgian Whites, just taste weird, like wet dogs or egg whites, to me.

Daniel


----------



## barsoomcore (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm an IPA fan as well -- Big Rock's is very very bright and tasty. But these days I'm a huge Pilsner fan. There's a hotel in Vancouver (The Granville Island Hotel) that has its own brewery (one of two on downtown's Granville Island) and their pil is to die for. Snappy and crisp and killer. And Czech pilsners are always good.

I grew up on Big Rock, though, and I'll drink pretty much anything with their label. They used to make a Winter Porter that was heavenly.

Mm... Beer...


----------



## billd91 (Aug 18, 2004)

I've always been partial to bock beers, myself. But I like a wide variety of beers. When I'm paying and I don't want to pay a lot, I get myself some Leinenkugel's Northwoods or Amber. Their Honey Weiss is pretty good too. 

A little closer to home (Verona, WI) is Capital. They have several good varieties. 

I like both Guiness and Murphy's. But I prefer both with food.

I've always had a fondness for Sam Adams's Cherry Wheat. It's one of the few fruit beers I really like.

Stella Artois and Newcastle Brown Ale were my favorites when I spent a summer in England and they were a little easier to obtain.

Budweiser (the Busch variety and not the older Czech variety) is not welcome in my refrigerator. Life's too good to drink beer this bad... even if free.


----------



## RPG_Tweaker (Aug 19, 2004)

Guinness Extra Stout (aka Nectar of the Gods).


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 19, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> There's a hotel in Vancouver (The Granville Island Hotel) that has its own brewery (one of two on downtown's Granville Island) and their pil is to die for. Snappy and crisp and killer. And Czech pilsners are always good.




Is that the place where you can get a tray of about half a dozen small glasses of the different beers they make? If so, preach brother preach. That was some DAMN fine beer.

If ever in Halifax, try John Shippey's (Shipley's? I can never remember) Nut Brown. Some smooth ale there. There's also Garrison Red, which is sweet. In the bottle, Maclay's Scotch Ale, which is made by Sleemans East, so I'm hoping when I end up back in Ontario, I'll still be able to find it, even if I have to go to Guelph.



> Mm... Beer...




(chorus repeat) Preach brother preach!


----------



## Krieg (Aug 19, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Wait... is this beer or women?



Ahh now that reminds of a young lass I met at a beach party back in my Marine Corps days. 

A local microbrew (Miami Trail Ale) was my drink of choice until they went under a few years back.

From the bottle Harp is what I grab first these days.

_Real_ Labatts (bottled in Canada) isn't too bad.

Of course I miss the _old_ Strohs, back when they had wood-fired boilers....ahh


----------



## SubMensa (Aug 19, 2004)

*Courtesy of Weird Al*

Oh... what is the malted liquor?
What gets you drunken quicker?
What comes in bottles or in cans? (Beer)
Can't get enough of it (Beer)
How we really love it (Beer)
Makes me think I'm a man (Beer)
I could kiss and hug it (Beer)
But I'd rather chug it (Beer)
Got my belly up to here (Beer)
I could not refuse a (Beer)
I could really use a beer, beer, beer


----------



## EvilPheemy (Aug 19, 2004)

*Don't get it near often enough*

Sudwerks Dopplebock, from a happy little brewery in Davis, CA.  I used to live withing staggering distance, but now that I've moved to San Francisco, I can only swing by when I have a bit of disposable cash (which is rare these days).


----------



## Testament (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice to see that at least one person over in the US of A has discovered that nectar of the Gods that is James Boag's.  Down here in Australia its easy to get, but pricey.  My poison of choice most Friday nights.

Guiness is an immortal classic, always welcome with a good hearty meal.  And sometimes without.

Kirin (from Japan) is a suprisingly pleasant drink, and appropriately complements the taste of Japanese food well.

Beamish Red (when I can find it) is a real delight.  Kind of like Kilkenny, only un-carp, and much stronger tasting.

James Squire (an Australian microbrewery) makes some of the best damn beer I've ever tasted.  Their Porter, Amber Ale and Pilsener are all amazing tastes.  I really like the Porter, but finding their product is hard enough as it is.

Mountain Goat (another microbrewery) makes real strong stuff.  Great wheatbeer from them.


----------



## Testament (Aug 19, 2004)

Ignore.


----------



## Abraxas (Aug 19, 2004)

Guiness, Harp, Bass, St. Pauli dark, and Bell's Oberon when I can get it on tap.

I used to like Molson Brador when I could get it in Michigan , but suddenly I couldn't and now it doesn't taste the same.

Flag Porter - a nifty porter supposedly brewed from a traditional 19th century British recipe using yeast salvaged from a vessel which sank in the English Channel in 1825 - however this also no longer tastes the same as when I first had it.

Actually, that a real problem with a lot of beers I have liked over time - they start small and well made, get popular and when produced in mass quantities suck.


----------



## Khayman (Aug 19, 2004)

As an archaeologist, I maintain a stock of 'old-man' beers --- basically, we've gotten used to drinking whatever's cold in country towns. Moosehead, Pilsner (look at the bunnies, George!), Labatts 50, and Standard. (I draw the line at OV.)

In the pub, Guinness is my drink of choice... maybe a nice cold Hoegarden on a hot day. (None of those this year, I'm afraid... oh well, an excuse for another Guinness.) Otherwise, any Big Rock product is good (especially that hi-test called McNally's).


----------



## Chaos Drake (Aug 19, 2004)

Got to be Guiness.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 19, 2004)

I drink Newcastle Nut Brown Ale the most. It's not outstanding in any particular way when compared to some others, but it's cheaper where I live than some others, and it's very drinkable and enjoyable.  A little sweeter than some others, I'd say, but the taste is stil excellent.   Plus, it's my wife's favorite beer, which bumps it up a few points.

 I like Japanese beers, but prefer both Asahi and Sapporo to Kirin.

For stouts, my favorites come from Samuel Smith - Both their Imperial Stout and their Oatmeal Stout are amazing.

We drink quite a few of the "chick drinks" around here, too, and I'm not afraid to admit them  .  The two current faves are Mike's Hard Lime and Woodchuck Cider.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 19, 2004)

Apparently, this bear here prefers Rainier.  http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/West/08/18/bear.beer.reut/index.html


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 19, 2004)

I have to cast another vote for Arrogant Bastard.  I don't get the chance to drink it much, but always enjoyed when I do.  I almost always have a bottle or two of Killian's in the fridge.

I also make it a habit to sample various microbrews when I am out and about.  Most recently had some Gaelic Ale by the Highland Brewing Company (I think that's who it was) in from Asheville, NC.  That was very good.


----------



## Iuz (Aug 19, 2004)

I am surprised at all the votes for Guiness, not that it isn't the best - it is - but because most people I know can't believe I drink it.


----------



## mikebr99 (Aug 19, 2004)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> If I'm having a beer with dinner at a restaurant, it'll be Budweiser or Bud Light. Did I mention that I am part owner of an Anheuser-Busch distributorship in North Carolina (where over three out of every five beers consumed is an A-B product)?
> 
> In my fridge at home I have Redhook Sunrye. Since A-B owns 25% of Redhook (Redhook brews it, A-B distributes it), it doesn't make me feel guilty. Otherwise it's Redhook IPA, Kirin Ichiban (brewed by A-B here in the States), A-B World Select (reminds me of Carlsberg, which A-B used to distribute), or a Widmer Hefe-Weizen (did I mention that A-B also owns a chunk of Widmer Bros. as well?). On the east coast, Widmer is contract brewed by Redhook...go figure.



bah... American beer is like sex on the beach... it's f**king close to water. 


Mike


----------



## Bass Puppet (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice way to generalize all American Beer. 

Anyhoo...I'm with Maerdwyn, my absolute favorite is Newcastle Brown Ale. I'ma also a big fan of Wychwood Brewery: Fiddlers Elbow, Hobgoblin Ale, Old Devel. 

But as far as the Good old Ameican Beer, I would have to say Flat Tire Ale in Colorado. Yum!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2004)

Christ - there are Americans answering this thread.  I despair for humanity!

Guys, however good you think it is - go abroad.  Anywhere.  Trust me!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> my absolute favorite is Newcastle Brown Ale.



You get Newky Brown over there?  Cool!  I don't particularly like it myself, but I'm glad to hear something familiar.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2004)

Iuz said:
			
		

> I am surprised at all the votes for Guiness, not that it isn't the best - it is - but because most people I know can't believe I drink it.



You know real Guinness (as in "from Ireland", two Ns, by the way) totally different to the Guinness anywhere else, right? I can't stand the stuff myself, but it's quite popular on the Emerald Isle.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 20, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Christ - there are Americans answering this thread. I despair for humanity!
> 
> Guys, however good you think it is - go abroad. Anywhere. Trust me!



*Morrus*, if you think Coors is the best the US has to offer, think again.  I can't say I've got a lot of experience with European beers, but I drank pretty well on my honeymoon in Norway and Denmark, and tried plenty of different beers there, and none of them held a candle to the good microbrews you can get these days in the states.

Partly, I'm sure, that's because I was in another country, and I didn't know which beers to order.  Partly that's because I don't much like lagers, and Denmark and Norway didn't seem to much like ales.  

But partly that's because the US has undergone a dramatic shift in the beers available in the past decade, and what was once a wasteland is now a thriving experimental garden.

Next time you're in Asheville, I'll treat you to a Shiva IPA, and you'll have to tell me if I'm wrong .

As for Guinness, my lovely wife tells me the Guinness she drank in Ireland was far superior to any she's ever had here in the States.  I'd love to give it a try over there; while I'm here, though, I'll stick to the lovely London Porter they brew at my local pub.

Daniel


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> ...the US has undergone a dramatic shift in the beers available in the past decade, and what was once a wasteland is now a thriving experimental garden.




   One of A-B's first specialties was Elk Mountain Red Lager. Of course, it did not catch on and quickly vanished, but it remains to this day one of my personal favorites. And yes, I refuse to drink anything that Anheuser-Busch has not had a hand in; kinda like a Coke guy refusing to drink Pepsi.

   Anheuser-Busch also owns around half of Grupo Modelo; the Corona folks. Granted, the distribution rights are tied up for awhile, but I'm hoping my company gets a shot at distributing that one soon.


----------



## dren (Aug 20, 2004)

Anything on tap!

My favorite beers are harp with guiness being a damn close second...but there are plenty more that I get in the mood for, especialy some of the microbrewery stuff.

But, my primary beverage in the summer is Strongbow English Cider. Hmm, cider. I'm going to see if I have any left in the fridge.

Cheers!


----------



## Krieg (Aug 20, 2004)

> But partly that's because the US has undergone a dramatic shift in the beers available in the past decade, and what was once a wasteland is now a thriving experimental garden.



Actually the US has a brewing history that as diverse & robust as any two members of the EU combined can claim. The problem (as is far too often the case in this country) has been economy of scale. Large national breweries producing a product who's primary attributes are good shelf life, stability in transport and bland taste that appeals to the lowest common denominator.

Small local American breweries have always produced brews comparable (and often times superior) to the best the rest of the world has to offer.

In the future keep an eye in New Zealand & South Africa, they are likely to be the next two brewing powerhouses.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 20, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Small local American breweries have always produced brews comparable (and often times superior) to the best the rest of the world has to offer.



Are you sure?  I was under the impression that in the eighties, alcohol tax laws changed in the states that made it plausible for small local breweries to produce product, and that those changes were in part responsible for the re-emergence of microbreweries.

At least in North Carolina, you pretty much didn't see any microbrews before the early nineties.  Beer snobs were drinking Rolling Rock or Heineken.  Sam Adams was like the creme de la creme, and Guinness was unimaginably exotic.

Definitely we've got a strong tradition here, but it was a tradition in hibernation for awhile. At any rate, I wouldn't care to stack our tradition up against Germany's.  I may not like lagers much, but I know when a tradition's got me beat. 

Daniel


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Beer snobs were drinking ...Heineken.



I rest my case. I really, really do....

Now don't get me started on cars too, or this could go on for ever!


----------



## Sir Elton (Aug 20, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I rest my case. I really, really do....
> 
> Now don't get me started on cars too, or this could go on for ever!



 MY favorite beer is actually used for Shampoo!


----------



## Wycen (Aug 20, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You know real Guinness (as in "from Ireland", two Ns, by the way) totally different to the Guinness anywhere else, right? I can't stand the stuff myself, but it's quite popular on the Emerald Isle.




Not to dispute you but as a tourist who ordered Guinness over in Ireland, I can say while it might be popular, it is also NOT popular.  When I asked for a Guinness with my dinner the first night in Galway, the waitress sneered at me and said, "We don't serve that here".  Turns out that Guinness is now owned by an English company and some Irish aren't happy about that.  So, the replacement is Murphy's.  I could not tell the difference between the two myself, but I was happy to order it and not seem like such a dumb American.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Christ - there are Americans answering this thread. I despair for humanity!
> 
> Guys, however good you think it is - go abroad. Anywhere. Trust me!



To the first... Phbbphbbt!

To the second... He speaks the truth. Needing to be shipped - especially overseas - does awful things to beer. You will never have a better Guinness than you'll have in Ireland. My husband and I kid about taking a pilgrimage to Montreal and visit the Unibroue brewery (Maudite, Trois Pistoles, La Fin du Monde) home of some of the best Belgian beers we've found. Outside the Chimay Red Label, of course.

If any of you all make it to Texas, we have a number of fine local beers - Shiner Bock is a good, solid (and usually reasonably priced) standard. Lone Star is swill, but it's the 'National Beer of Texas' and it's worth drinking one for just that. I'd also reccommend anything from the Real Brewery.


----------



## Thotas (Aug 20, 2004)

Are there no Pacific Northwesterners replying to this thread??? No mentions at all of Deschutes Brewery?  Especially the Black Butte Porter?


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 20, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I rest my case. I really, really do....



Were!  *Were*!  These days, you can't claim real beersnobbery in the US if you don't have a batch of your own homebrew in your garage.



> Now don't get me started on cars too, or this could go on for ever!



Eh.  I know nothing about cars, and probably drive the equivalent of a Bud Light.

Daniel


----------



## diaglo (Aug 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Were!  *Were*!  These days, you can't claim real beersnobbery in the US if you don't have a batch of your own homebrew in your garage.




you've been spying on me again. i homebrew.   




> Eh.  I know nothing about cars, and probably drive the equivalent of a Bud Light.
> 
> Daniel





1948 Studebaker Champion Businessman's Coupe. with a straight 6.


----------



## WizarDru (Aug 20, 2004)

Ahem.







 Chimay, all the way, baby. 

 Favorites: Chimay, Bass, Harp, Yeungling Black & Tan, Nut Brown Ale, Victory Hopdevil
 Murphy's and Guinness are good, but often too heavy for me on a regular basis.  I prefer a good IPA with a meal, but my fondness runs to Ambers, mostly.

 What with the plethora of brew pubs in the area, I rarely have major labels, anyhow.  I've got John Harvards, Victory, Iron Hill, Valley Forge, Rock Bottom and about a dozen other brewpubs within 15 minutes of me.  And, of course, I only live about 2 hours from the main Yeungling Brewery (the oldest continually running brewery in the US, and possibly North America, I don't recall).


----------



## Ferret (Aug 20, 2004)

Beer? Bleh hate the taste. Sorry.


----------



## Krieg (Aug 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I was under the impression that in the eighties, alcohol tax laws changed in the states that made it plausible for small local breweries to produce product, and that those changes were in part responsible for the re-emergence of microbreweries.



The microbrewery's re-emergence is a relatively new phenomenom. However that is not entirely what I was referring to, the US was once covered with a multitude of small regional breweries which have slowly been gobbled up by the bigger companies (AB, Miller, Coors).



> _Sam Adams was like the creme de la creme_



Well considering Boston Brewery's continual domination in international competitions, that is a pretty accurate statement. 



> _Definitely we've got a strong tradition here, but it was a tradition in hibernation for awhile._



No doubt.



> _ At any rate, I wouldn't care to stack our tradition up against Germany's. I may not like lagers much, but I know when a tradition's got me beat. _



Notice I specifically referred to the diversity of the American tradition being unrivaled. The US is in the unique position of having immigrants bring their various beer traditions from all around the world with them to this country.
That diversity is an advantage when it comes to change and growth in the industry.



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Now don't get me started on cars too, or this could go on for ever!



British...cars...start

Never happen.


----------



## mikebr99 (Aug 20, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, I only live about 2 hours from the main Yeungling Brewery (the oldest continually running brewery in the US, and possibly North America, I don't recall).



Not in North America... Keith's bests them by 9 years.

http://www.keiths.ca/man.html

Mike


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 20, 2004)

mikebr99 said:
			
		

> Not in North America... Keith's bests them by 9 years.
> 
> http://www.keiths.ca/man.html
> 
> Mike




MMmmmm.... This is good stuff too!  In fact I have a beverage key with their name on it on my keychain...


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 20, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> The microbrewery's re-emergence is a relatively new phenomenom. However that is not entirely what I was referring to, the US was once covered with a multitude of small regional breweries which have slowly been gobbled up by the bigger companies (AB, Miller, Coors).
> 
> Well considering Boston Brewery's continual domination in international competitions, that is a pretty accurate statement.



Really?  That's surprising to me:  I think Sam Adams is pretty bland.  'Course, like I said, I'm not much of a lager drinker; aren't most of their beers lagers?

That's kind of my feeling about your first paragraph, too:  it wasn't until I tried a light ale (specifically Widmer's Hefeweizen) that I understood why beer was superior to soda water.



> Notice I specifically referred to the diversity of the American tradition being unrivaled. The US is in the unique position of having immigrants bring their various beer traditions from all around the world with them to this country.



Fair point; I'm not sure I'd stack the US against the EU, though .

Daniel


----------



## Clear Dragon (Aug 20, 2004)

My favorites change over time, but I currently tend to drink Emund Fitzgerald Porter and Dos Equis Amber Lager.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is a short list of my favorites.

*Bass Pale Ale
Newcastle
Carta Blanca
Shiner Bock
Red Stripe
Sapporo
Kirin Ichiban*


----------



## WizarDru (Aug 20, 2004)

mikebr99 said:
			
		

> Not in North America... Keith's bests them by 9 years.
> 
> http://www.keiths.ca/man.html



 Actually, they don't. They're older, but the Lower Water Street brewery hasn't been continually operated since 1820. In fact, I think it's only a museum, now, since it was reopened in 2000. The main Yeungling brewery from 1829 is still active, and still producing beer in the same building (although they now have a bunch more from buying out competitors). 

 Keith's is definitely older, though...just the brewery isn't the oldest continually operated. There may be another in NA, but not Keith's, afaik.


----------



## derelictjay (Aug 20, 2004)

This is sacrilegious from a guy from Texas, but I'm not really into beer. But if I had to choose, my money always goes for a Shiner Bach from the Spoetzl Brewery in Shiner, Texas. And I've had many foreign beers and just cannot get a taste for it, especially those from south of the border (Mexico), and I have several friends who can't get enough of Dos Equis and Tecate, bleh.


----------



## billd91 (Aug 20, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> The microbrewery's re-emergence is a relatively new phenomenom. However that is not entirely what I was referring to, the US was once covered with a multitude of small regional breweries which have slowly been gobbled up by the bigger companies (AB, Miller, Coors).




And let's not forget the effect of Prohibition on the brewing industry. Many shifted over to root beers (helping to explain the diversity of root beers and cream soda's in the US as well) and some never recovered.

Fortunately, one of the trends in recent conglomeration has been to take moderately successful mid-sized breweries and leave the main character of their brews intact rather than just plunder the company. So at least recently, conglomeration isn't necessarily the same dirty word it was earlier in the century.
And it means that now, a friend of mine who used to get mid-size brewery beers shipped to him to Connecticut from Wisconsin can now find relatively decent, well-distributed beer just about anywhere he goes.

On the subject of beer diversity, Wisconsin may be a bit different from some regions of the country since we're such notorious beer drinkers, but any trip to a decent grocery store around here will expose you to a tremendous range of delicious domestic beers as well as imports.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 20, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 1948 Studebaker Champion Businessman's Coupe. with a straight 6.




   Waahhh! My dream car is a '51 Champion, though I have yet to own one. 

   I'd be too dangerous to homebrew. I'd try a batch of pomegranate ale, then on to some I'd brew just for the chance to name them...Gilligan's Ale: Coconut with a hint of Ginger, Orca: the Killer Ale, etc. etc.


----------



## Smokingmonkee (Aug 20, 2004)

My favourites in no particular order are:

St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout
Grolsch
Hoegaarden
Red Maple 
Blanche de Chambly
Warthog Cream Ale
Griffon Blond


----------



## Krieg (Aug 22, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Really? That's surprising to me: I think Sam Adams is pretty bland. 'Course, like I said, I'm not much of a lager drinker; aren't most of their beers lagers?



Samuel Adams White Ale is a wheat ale in the Belgian Wit bier mold.

They also make a Boston Ale.

More recently Boston Brewery has started experimenting with some high end brews....Sam Adams Triple Bock, Chocolate Bock, Utopias and Millenium are all definitely worth trying. We're talking non-carbonated & 50 proof here, so it is definitely a non-traditional brew.

Personal tastes aside Boston Brewery has been a dominant force in international beer competitions over the past decade.

(Don't ask me why I am acting as the Sam Adams spokesman as it is far from my personal favorite. lol )

Two relatively lesser known breweries that I _really_ enjoy:

AleSmith Brewing Co., San Diego
http://www.alesmith.com/

Three Floyds Brewing Co., Munster, IN
http://www.threefloyds.com/


----------



## barsoomcore (Aug 23, 2004)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> Is that the place where you can get a tray of about half a dozen small glasses of the different beers they make? If so, preach brother preach. That was some DAMN fine beer.



Indeed it is. Best patio in Vancouver (and that's going some -- Vancouver ain't got much culture, but we got patios), great (if a little overpriced) food, and fine, FINE beer.

Any ENWorlders come up to Vancouver, I'll show you and you can judge for yourselves.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 23, 2004)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Waahhh! My dream car is a '51 Champion, though I have yet to own one.




whose talking dream car. the '48 champion is what i drove in high school.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 23, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> whose talking dream car. the '48 champion is what i drove in high school.




   Mine in HS was a '78 VW microbus. Back then one could drink at the age of 18, which brings this moderately back on topic.


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 23, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Indeed it is. Best patio in Vancouver (and that's going some -- Vancouver ain't got much culture, but we got patios), great (if a little overpriced) food, and fine, FINE beer.
> 
> Any ENWorlders come up to Vancouver, I'll show you and you can judge for yourselves.




If I return to Vancouver ever, I'm taking you up on that. Already judged but, you know, free beer!


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 25, 2004)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> 'if I can see through it, it's not beer'




It's piss!


----------



## Old One (Aug 25, 2004)

*A man after my own heart!*



			
				Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I generally subscribe to the 'if I can see through it, it's not beer' philosophy.  Guiness is of course the pinnacle of the brewer's art.
> 
> I'll also drink Negro Modelo, Old Speckled Hen, and I love Caledonian Amber, which is impossibly hard to find in my area, but I can get Bellhaven which is almost as good.
> 
> I'm blessed to live a few minutes from the Brickskeller in D.C., which features a several-hundred item beer and whiskey menu, so I get to try lots of unusual stuff when the mood hits.




Guinness is the Nectar of the Gods...although it is best sipped from the Godsfont itself...the Guinness brewery in Dublin (lapses into a Guinness Coma).

The Brickskeller?  We shall have to imbibe there one day...maybe we can get Destan to come join us !

~ Old One


----------



## Dogbrain (Aug 26, 2004)

> Free beer!
> Free beer!
> Dat's my fav'rite brand.
> If I didn't have ta buy it,
> ...



...


----------



## kkoie (Aug 28, 2004)

some of my favorite beers:

Lambic
Franz-Konner Heffe Weise (sp)
Guinesse
Bass
Killians (as bar beer, since its cheaper than the other four).

Favorite beers to cook with:

Guinesse (great in stew and marinating steaks)
Warsteiner (killer brats with this stuff)


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 16, 2004)

Current fave is McEwan's.
 Also partial to:
 Fuller's ESB
 Bass
 Murphy's Stout
 Newkie Brown
 Old Speckled Hen
 Kingfisher
 Sapporo
 Living in Texas means Shiner natch, and the St Arnold Brown Ale and stouts are pretty good too.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Dixie Black Voodoo* from my beloved New Orleans


----------



## tarchon (Sep 17, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Dixie Black Voodoo* from my beloved New Orleans



One of the best American beers, for sure.


----------



## humble minion (Sep 17, 2004)

Boags, Cascade Premium, Hahn Premuim, Sand Hill, Cut Snake.  

 As far as non-Aussie beers go, Hoegaarden, Budvar (the Czech one), and a really bizarre hazelnutty beer from Gottingen, Germany, whose name escapes me.  It has raspberries preserved in it, but don't let that put you off...


----------



## Vrecknidj (Sep 17, 2004)

Mackeson Triple Stout--I'm enjoying one right now.  Otherwise, Guinness will do, especially if it's mixed properly with a Bass.

Dave


----------



## aurance (Sep 17, 2004)

Beamish, yes! It's pretty damn hard to find in Ohio, however.


----------



## Theron (Sep 17, 2004)

For everyday drinkage, Shiner Bock.  It's a nice, sweet Bock brewed in Texas and served just about anywhere worth going to.

For something fancier, Hoegaarten White is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Parlan (Sep 19, 2004)

Gregor said:
			
		

> Im becomming a huge fan of German Weisse Beers.  Whitish in colour, sediment, rich hints of citrus, corriander etc.  The German brands I really like are Hacker Pschorr and Schneider Weisse.




Someone ELSE knows Schneider Weisse?!?! I LOVE that stuff but can't find it anywhere here in the States!


----------



## BluWolf (Sep 19, 2004)

Sierra Nevada, excellent beer.

Guinesse on non-hot days.
Sam Adams when I'm stuck with whats sort of available.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 21, 2004)

My favorite gotta be *Newcastle Brown Ale* the tradional Geordie beer especially when I watch my favorite footie team.

I also like; *Hoegaarden* the classic Belgian white beer when getting sofiticated, *Urquell* the 'real' Czeck pilsner from Plzn (yes, that's how it's spelled) for relaxing after work, the dutch *Amstel Gold* on a hot day, *VB* (Victoria Bitter) as a warm up for getting some shots, and finally *Ceres Royal Export* for getting some heavy drinking done.

If you'd like to try some beers a little out of the ordinary I'd recommend trying; *La leffe*, *Chimay*, and especially the extremely pricey *Carlsberg Sember Ardens* (3 different kinds sold in 1½ pint bottle at $12 a bottle here).


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 22, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Dixie Black Voodoo* from my beloved New Orleans





Here's the link


----------



## Azul (Sep 22, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> My husband and I kid about taking a pilgrimage to Montreal and visit the Unibroue brewery (Maudite, Trois Pistoles, La Fin du Monde) home of some of the best Belgian beers we've found. Outside the Chimay Red Label, of course.




Umm... last time I checked, Belgium was on the other side of the pond.  Unibroue's products do resemble Belgian beers but they are clearly a Canadian microbrewery.  Their product names and marketing strongly reference Canadian, and particularly Quebec, history and folklore.  Their beers blow away anything from Molson or Labatt.

On a side note, there is a lot to be said for drinking a proper tankard of Fin du Monde in a medieval themed restaurant.  Kind of gives you a feel for what a dwarven ale should be like.


----------



## Azul (Sep 22, 2004)

kkoie said:
			
		

> some of my favorite beers:
> 
> Lambic




Lambic isn't a brand BTW.  It's a style of beer from the area around Lembeek, Belgium, that uses wild yeast.  It's the oldest style of beer that is commercially available.  The process used is very old fashioned, using wooden casks and fermenting for up to a few years.  Fruit varieties are most common in North America, although I've found the occasional bottle of gueuze (bubbly, non-fruity version).  Unfortunately lambic is very expensive (for beer) and typically comes in rather small bottles.

Michael Jackson's (the beer guy, not the singer) page on lambic 

Still, fruit lambics are pretty much the only beers I've ever had that are great with dessert.  Yep, dessert beers exist.


----------



## El Ravager (Sep 24, 2004)

Newcastle.

Good stuff, but I only drink it on occasion. 

I usually drink whatever is on sale.  Lots of Milwaukee's Best and such.


=====
El Rav


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 26, 2004)

Red Dog *and* Miller (Lite)! I can't choose just one so any of three float my boat. Best of all they are cheap beers, at my local supermarket you can get an eightenn pack of one the three kinds for only $10! Can't beat cheep unless it free. I also enjoy wine coolers.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Sep 26, 2004)

Guiness. Sam Addams. Shipyard's Old Thumper.

But I prefer hard ciders, often in a shandy -  drink of the true wimp!

The Auld Grump


----------



## Allanon (Sep 27, 2004)

Palm, Hoegaarden, Wiekse Witte, Leffe Double, Leffe Triple, Duvel...
Most Belgian beers actually, the best one was a local beer still brewed by monks (or so they told me). Dutch beer has it's highs but is mostly only good enough for big parties on tap, don't taste it just drink it. 

All the beers listed above are lagers though cause my sensitive taste buds can't stomach ale, yech warm horsepiss the lot of them


----------



## Dark Dragon (Sep 28, 2004)

My favorites are mostly beers from Belgium: Chimay (rouge, bleu), Leffe (blonde, brune), Duvel, Kwak. Grimbergen is also quite good. 

I really liked Cascade and Boag's beer, brewed in Tasmania; where Cascade is a bit tastier than Boag's.

Surprisingly, the Solomon Islands in the tropical Pacific have their own really good beer. It comes as a lager beer, Sol Brew is like a pilsener, Sol Brew Special is stronger and darker. And even if the beer gets warm (happens quickly in the tropics...), it tastes good. Every evening with a Sol Brew after field work in the jungle was a really good one   

Here in Germany, there are some tasty local beers: 
Pinkus Pils and Pinkus Alt, brewed here in Münster (a bite stronger than normal, rich taste of spices, I never got a hangover from Pinkus beer).
Pott's Landbier, brewed in Westfalia. Brown, full taste. My favorite, comes in nice bottles which are easy to open.
Stephanus Bräu, brewed in Coesfeld (near Münster). Quite strong, a bit similar to a weizen beer.
Andechser Bock beer, brewed in Bavaria. Strong, dark, very rich taste.
Vulkan Bräu, brewed in the Eifel region. Old brewery, produces a pilsener type beer in volcanic caves.
Franziskaner Hefeweizen, from Bavaria. A tasty weizen beer, comes as a dark, light or crystal clear beer.


----------



## GentleGiant (Sep 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> My favorite gotta be *Newcastle Brown Ale*



I'm with you on that one. Draft, not bottled, though.




			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> ... and finally *Ceres Royal Export* for getting some heavy drinking done.



Yuck! I don't understand how anyone can drink those cans of horse p*ss.
If I have to drink a Danish beer, please give me a regular Tuborg!


----------



## Wombat (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a deep fondness for the Mendocino (ex-Hopland) Brewery, makers of Red Tail Ale, Eye of the Hawk, etc.  Their version of a black & tan is called a black & blue (Black Hawk Stout mixed with Blue Heron Pale Ale).  They also make a find IPA  

Then there is a tipple I haven't found in years on this side of The Pond -- Theakston's Old Peculiar.  Technically I'm not sure what it is classified as, but it fell somewhere in between an stout and a porter in flavour.

And, for the local stuff, there is also the mega-micro-brewery, Anchor Steam.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 29, 2004)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> If I have to drink a Danish beer, please give me a regular Tuborg!




Made with Vesterbro tap water .. no way. (I live 50 meters from Carlsberg Brewery.)


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Sep 29, 2004)

1554!  A great taste, a great aroma and a quick way to get hammered if you aren't ready for it.  That and any winter beer will make this fat a$$ happy...


----------



## Banshee16 (Sep 29, 2004)

With regards to beer, Alexander Keith's, any day.  But any true drinking establishment will also have Strongbow cider, which I prefer..

Banshee


----------



## Vamprey (Sep 29, 2004)

Sado said:
			
		

> There's also a great beer from Australia called Boag's, or at least there used to be. Haven't seen it here in years.




Boag's is still up and running and at the moment is the source of a series of controversial ads. Good beer though.

Also go with Guiness and micro-brewery Natural Blonde & Redback. At the cheaper end of the market and widely available VB, Carlton Draught and Crown Larger are quite drinkable.


----------



## Zaruthustran (Sep 29, 2004)

Smithwyck's.

It's... a beer for drinking. A tasty, good-looking beer. 

It used to be only available in Ireland and England, then it spread a bit, then to Canada, and now it's starting to turn up in Irish pubs here in the US of A.

Good, GOOD stuff.

-z


----------



## drakhe (Sep 29, 2004)

*What to choose...*

First off, I'm from Belgium, and since in Belgium we have 300+ different beers choosing is tough.

Just to name a few:

I guess my all time favorite is Orval (a beer brewn in a Monastery)

When I can find it, a close second would be Cantilion Kriek, a pretty unique beer made from Lambic and wild cherries. The Lambic is a very unique beer brewn by means of spontanious fermentation (as opposed to fermentation by adding yeast)

Some other beers I like a lot: Duvel, Hoegaerdse Witte, Kilkenny, Antwerpse De Koninck, McEwwan's Scotch Beer and not realy a beer but nice none the less, some Adam's smooth Cider


----------



## James Heard (Sep 29, 2004)

If Dixie Blackened Voodoo is around I won't drink anything else, when it runs out then I usually go for a pilsner. Drinking another sort of dark beer feels like cheating.


----------



## Allanon (Sep 29, 2004)

drakhe said:
			
		

> ...
> I guess my all time favorite is *Orval* (a beer brewn in a Monastery)
> ...




That's the one, I'm sure of it. Now to locate it here in The Netherlands


----------



## BigRedRod (Sep 29, 2004)

Hoegaarden, I'll never pronounce it correctly but I do love it.

Leffe makes a nice change too

Real men drink wheat beers and none of this lager/stout/bitter/ale crap


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 29, 2004)

Samual Adams is my favourite, but I'm also fond of the regional or other hefe-weiss beers from Germany.


----------



## bloodymage (Oct 1, 2004)

Thotas said:
			
		

> Are there no Pacific Northwesterners replying to this thread??? No mentions at all of Deschutes Brewery?  Especially the Black Butte Porter?




I'm not from that far north here out west, but I read through the thread to your post to see if anyone would mention that little gem. I've tasted beers around the world and I would put Bend, Oregon's Black Butte up against any porter and for me, any other beer. I've given it to folks who _don't like_ beer and they like this stuff, especially on tap. One day, I'll visit the brewery.

And you couldn't _give_ me a Buttwiper! I won't drink that nasty chemical-tasting piss water.

Black Butte Porter rules!


----------



## Arknath (Oct 1, 2004)

Another Texan putting in his vote for Shiner Bock.  Recently started drinking beer regularly (I know, i know...I'm Irish AND from Texas, no excuse) and this beer is the ONLY one I could make it through a bottle of...and still want to drink more!!

Beer is like anything else, though.  Everyone has their favorite and some are better than others, but Old World or New World....there are billions of people, we all have different tastes.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 3, 2004)

Shame there's no love for the wee heavies.  McEwan's Scotch ale is my current fav.  Though I won't turn down a Guinness or a good bock.


----------



## Veritas (Oct 3, 2004)

Guiness, Sleeman Honey Brown and Dark, Kirin Ichiban, Sapporo.

Tenants was pretty good too, but we can't get it here.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm another fan of Hoegaarden, Leffe, Chimay & many other Belgian beers, plus Timothy Taylors Landlord, Mordues Radgee Gadgee (& Workie Ticket), Pedigree, Directors Bitter, Coniston Breweries Bluebird Bitter, Pretty much everything brewed by Jennings Brewery, the Black Sheep Brewery & Robinsons Brewery, Hadrians Bitter, hmm, lots of bitters....

I've recently discovered Duckstein I think it's a lager, though it's very dark.
I rather like Budweiser Budvar (Czeck Lager).

Oh, and as someone who lives les than 20 miles from the place Newcastle Brown Ale is Brewed, let me assure you, it is a bottled only beer. It does NOT come in draft!

If you must drink a McEwans Beer, keep away from the Scotch, go for No.3 instead. (Unless you want a laugh, in which case go into a pub in London serving McEwans & ask for a pint of Scotch!)


----------



## GentleGiant (Oct 3, 2004)

GrumpyOldMan said:
			
		

> Oh, and as someone who lives les than 20 miles from the place Newcastle Brown Ale is Brewed, let me assure you, it is a bottled only beer. It does NOT come in draft!




Really... that's weird, since the Scottish pub in my old hometown doesn't sell it bottled. Don't believe me? See for yourself:
http://www.fox-hounds.com/
Or go directly to this page: http://www.fox-hounds.com/ENGLISH/beer/main.htm
A far cry from the bottled thin stuff I got during my visit to the States.


----------



## ayrwind (Oct 4, 2004)

Here in Singapore, we seldom get American Beers.  My faves?

Kirin Blue Label is a good light beer with a clean finish.  I like it on a hot day (and it can get really hot here) to chill and relax.

Erdinger Kristalklar is another good light beer.  Wheat beer with a clean finish.

The beer you would always find in my fridge?  Tiger beer.  Its produced locally here in Singapore, and you do have to agree that fresh beer always tastes better.  And its cheaper here also... 

But beer?  Give me a nice neat Glenfiddich anytime!


----------

